# Fique ligado!!!



## Dr. House

Hola a todos,

Como yo puedo decir "fique ligado" (portugués) en español?

Por favor, quien saber responda!!!


----------



## CasiAmerika

Supongo que te refieres a "dejar encendido"? 
Te ayudé?


----------



## Dr. House

Hola, Casiamerica, gracias nuevamente por responder, pero no es eso.

"Fique ligado" en el sentido de "quede atento", pero, es como se fuese una jerga. he entendido?


----------



## andre luis

*Esté atento...creio que sirva.*


----------



## Mangato

Continúe conectado, literal,  o permanezca atento


----------



## chlapec

A mim a expressão faz-me pensar numa comunicação telefónica. Se esse é o caso, então eu diria *"no cuelgue/s".*

Mas, se falamos duma expressão da rua, para exprimir uma ideia de prevenção ou ainda de ameaça, podia ser *"estate al loro"*


----------



## Dr. House

Sí, es como una expresión del calle. Una jerga.

Sabe decirme por que *"estate al loro"* ???

que significa eso, en sentido literal???

Quizá, sea eso mismo.

Gracias a todos por la ayuda,


----------



## Mangato

*Estar "al loro"*: indicar que alguien está atento o vigilante, o también que está enterado, informado, al tanto. 

*Loro* es como se llamaba en argot carcelario a un receptor de radio.  Por tanto estar al loro es algo así como estar con la oreja puesta.


----------



## Tomby

Dr. House said:


> Sabe decirme por que *"estate al loro"* ???
> que significa eso, en sentido literal???


Concordo com o Mangato.
Eu diria em espanhol: "_Permanece en contacto_", "_Estés localizable_", etc.
"_Loro_", em português "papagaio", significa no mundo das cadeias (cárcere) "aparelho de rádio". "_Estoy al loro_" significa que "estou informado graças ao aparelho de rádio". 
Então "_estate al loro_" significa "sigue atento". 
Cumprimentos! 
E.... "_¡al loro!_"


----------



## amistad2008

Dr. House said:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> Como yo puedo decir "fique ligado" (portugués) en español?
> 
> Por favor, quien saber responda!!!
> Por favor, quien lo sepa respóndame.


 
No es jerga, pero ¿será que no te sirviría también ¡Ojo!?

Estáte atento. (informal)
Esté atento. (formal)


----------



## Tomby

amistad2008 said:


> No es jerga, pero ¿será que no te sirviría también ¡Ojo!?
> 
> Estáte atento. (informal)
> Esté atento. (formal)


 
¿será que no te sirviría también ¡Ojo!?  ¿Qué quieres decir?
Estáte atento. (informal) Es formal. El trato es de tu y no de Vd.
¡Saludos!


----------



## amistad2008

Tombatossals said:


> ¿será que no te sirviría también ¡Ojo!?  ¿Qué quieres decir?
> Estáte atento. (informal) Es formal. El trato es de tu y no de Vd.
> ¡Saludos!


 
Dr. House pediu uma expressão em espanhol equivalente a "Ficar ligado", uma gíria que tem aqui no Brasil e que significa "Prestar atenção". Eu perguntei se apesar de não ser uma gíria poderia lhe servir "Ojo". E com todo meu *maior e sincero* respeito, em espanhol, o imperativo de estar é:

está tú ------> informal     e  com o pronome reflexivo da 2a. pessoa do singular tú = te 
esté usted---> formal

Inclusive queria corregir estate não tem acento. Expliquei isso apenas para deixar claro já que o André Luis sugeriu "esté atento".

Será que acabei confundindo mais do esclarecendo? Se isso ocorreu, mil desculpas.


----------



## Mangato

amistad2008 said:


> Dr. House pediu uma expressão em espanhol equivalente a "Ficar ligado", uma gíria que tem aqui no Brasil e que significa "Prestar atenção". Eu perguntei se apesar de não ser uma gíria poderia lhe servir "Ojo". E com todo meu *maior e sincero* respeito, em espanhol, o imperativo de estar é:
> 
> está tú ------> informal e com o pronome reflexivo da 2a. pessoa do singular tú = te
> esté usted---> formal
> 
> Inclusive queria corregir estate não tem acento. Expliquei isso apenas para deixar claro já que o André Luis sugeriu "esté atento".
> 
> Será que acabei confundindo mais do esclarecendo? Se isso ocorreu, mil desculpas.


 
Con independencia del patrón de conjugación en imperativo del verbo estar se usa en este modo de manera pronominal.

Decimos *estate quieto, estese callado, *nunca _está quieto,_ que nos sonaría muy extraño.

Saludos,

MG


----------



## amistad2008

Mangato said:


> Con independencia del patrón de conjugación en imperativo del verbo estar se usa en este modo de manera pronominal.
> 
> Decimos *estate quieto, estese callado, *nunca _está quieto,_ que nos sonaría muy extraño.
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> MG


 
Sí, sí, de plano contigo, Mangato, se me olvidó también poner el pronombre al formal. La explicación fue por la terminación del verbo en el imperativo. 

Gracias por corregirme.


----------



## Tomby

Olá Amistad2008:
Acho que já entendi, mas antes de nada peço desculpas por não me ter expressado de maneira certa. 
"_¡Ojo!_" é sinónimo de "_¡Atención!_" e o tratamento é formal embora o seu uso, na prática, seja verbal. 
Quanto ao verbo "estar", ora o tratamento por "tu" [_estate_] ora o tratamento por "você/senhor" [_estese_] também é formal. 
Exemplos: "_Estate quieto_" [_tú_], "_Estese quieto_" [_Vd._].
Cumprimentos e ao dispor!
TT.


----------

